# How to Brighten An LG TV



## oobymach (May 14, 2020)

Just bought a new 4k hdr tv cheap (LG model 43UM6910PUA) and found the biggest complaint was the image was too dark. After testing some dark content I agree, and here's the fix.


Set picture mode to expert bright room.

Under All Settings, Picture,
-Turn off energy saving.
-click picture mode settings, at the bottom click expert controls, change gamma from 2.2 to 1.9

Enjoy.


----------



## Regeneration (May 14, 2020)

LG 4K TVs built-in presets are terrible.

Use standard or game mode. Disable all power/energy savings, eye comfort mode and motion eye care. Enable HDMI UHD Deep colour.

OLED/Backlight 100
Contrast 95
Brightness 50
Sharpness 25
Colour 65
Tint 0
Colour Temperature 0
Gamma Low (1.9)
Super Resolution Off
Dynamic color/contrast per your taste. Mine off.
Black levels Low for HDR, High for SDR
TruMotion off

Use PC mode if game HDR too dark.


----------

